# A3 front bumper trim (pictures of dirty A3 and maybe dead rabbit inside)



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

I have no idea how this happened but after driving this beast up a couple mountains on a long weekend trip I was cruising on some of my favorite desolate Colorado roads when a rabbit decided life just was not worth living anymore. Anyway the little dude somehow blew out both of those fog light bumper trim type pieces. I have no clue how. Maybe someone can explain the lower pressure and whatever other magic would make both bust off but I digress. I cant find them anywhere...The car is going to Audi next week for service (unrelated) but does anyone have a lead where I can get some replacements for less than at Audi? I tried Ebay, various German part websites and so on. Also, does anyone have a part number? thanks!


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry to see this, but to see the silver lining of an opportunity/excuse to install actual fog lights. I suppose the light switch needs to be swapped as well. Next time I am in Canada I plan to get the fog lights.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

A3_yuppie said:


> Sorry to see this, but to see the silver lining of an opportunity/excuse to install actual fog lights. I suppose the light switch needs to be swapped as well. Next time I am in Canada I plan to get the fog lights.


Yeah I was considering this. I'm all for the fogs if I can piece together what I need. IMO where I am really lucky is that no plastic on the bumper is broken, only these (seemingly...apparently) replaceable fog blanks. It was well below freezing and there was some sleet that we were driving in and out of. Really perfect conditions for shattering plastic so its not all bad.


----------



## trueunion (Apr 15, 2008)

ouch poor Rabbit lol those plastics pieces clip on.


----------



## LostWaldo (Mar 1, 2008)

If you decide to do actual fogs, make sure to write up everything. I've been interested in putting in fogs, but theres very little information out there about it.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

TRLSTYLE said:


> Yeah I was considering this. I'm all for the fogs if I can piece together what I need. IMO where I am really lucky is that no plastic on the bumper is broken, only these (seemingly...apparently) replaceable fog blanks. It was well below freezing and there was some sleet that we were driving in and out of. Really perfect conditions for shattering plastic so its not all bad.


Since your fog blanks are already broken or missing, will you please take a look inside the bumper through the holes to see if the car is already pre-wired for fog lights? If so it should not be too difficult to purchase and install fog lights; there are quite a few forum threads (re: prior 8P A3) discussing replacing the light switch to enable rear fog lights.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

w/ fog lights:

driver's side
- 8V5 807 681 A 9B9 (satin black)
- 8V5 807 681 A BMT (satin black/brilliant black)

passenger's side:
- 8V5 807 682 A 9B9 (satin black)
- 8V5 807 682 A BMT (satin black/brilliant black)



w/o fog lights:

driver's side
- 8V5 807 681 M 9B9 (satin black, with engine preheating)
- 8V5 807 681 9B9 (satin black, without auxiliary/parking heater, parking heater with radio remote control)

passenger's side
- 8V5 807 682 9B9 (satin black)


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

A3_yuppie said:


> Since your fog blanks are already broken or missing, will you please take a look inside the bumper through the holes to see if the car is already pre-wired for fog lights? If so it should not be too difficult to purchase and install fog lights; there are quite a few forum threads (re: prior 8P A3) discussing replacing the light switch to enable rear fog lights.


Yeah absolutely, ill get to it tonight or tomorrow. Long day today. 



rabbitgtibbar said:


> w/ fog lights:
> 
> driver's side
> - 8V5 807 681 A 9B9 (satin black)
> ...


awesome, thanks so much for the help. That is really useful. Any idea how much those parts run? Again, thanks. I owe you a beer when you roll through this part of the world.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> w/ fog lights:
> 
> driver's side
> - 8V5 807 681 A 9B9 (satin black)
> ...


Thank you. The part numbers you listed as "w/ fog lights", do they include the actual fog light housing and reflector, or are they only for the black plastic pieces?


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

A3_yuppie said:


> Thank you. The part numbers you listed as "w/ fog lights", do they include the actual fog light housing and reflector, or are they only for the black plastic pieces?


Cover/black plastic pieces only.

The fog light part numbers for a sedan (as opposed to a hatch/sportback) with standard (as opposed to sport) bumpers are:

driver's side:
8V0 941 699 B

passenger's side:
8V0 941 700 B

They come with lamps, but each needs 2 bolts (4 total), as follows:
WHT 005 764


black headlight switch, HID, with front fogs*:
8V0 941 531 AC 5PR no rain sensor (no automatic intermittent wipers)
8V0 941 531 AE 5PR with rain sensor (automatic intermittent wipers)

There is only one part number listed for cars with LED headlights. So, either it already has front fog control, or can't have front fog control.



*There are literally 40+ headlight switches listed for the car (every permutation of before this date/after this date, HID/halogen, fog/no fog, auto wiper/manual wiper, etc). I'm fairly confident that these two part numbers are correct, but admittedly less so that all the other part numbers I've listed. That said, I make absolutely no guarantee that any of the part numbers I've posted in this entire thread are the correct ones for this or any other 2015 Audi A3.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> Cover/black plastic pieces only.
> 
> The fog light part numbers for a sedan (as opposed to a hatch/sportback) with standard (as opposed to sport) bumpers are:
> 
> ...


Those plastic pieces are fairly expensive! I wish there was an option to order headlights with the car in the U.S. Thanks for all the helpful information.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

I ordered the blanks from vwpartsnation.com

Here are the verified part numbers for drivers side and passengers side (respectively). Prices included for those reading this thread in the future. 
Part Numbers
8V5-807-681-9B9 $44.85
8V5-807-682-9B9 $44.85



A3_yuppie said:


> Since your fog blanks are already broken or missing, will you please take a look inside the bumper through the holes to see if the car is already pre-wired for fog lights? If so it should not be too difficult to purchase and install fog lights; there are quite a few forum threads (re: prior 8P A3) discussing replacing the light switch to enable rear fog lights.


I still owe you this info. I have not forgotten, the car is at the dealership for the 15k service and a coolant leak :sly:


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

TRLSTYLE said:


> I ordered the blanks from vwpartsnation.com
> 
> Here are the verified part numbers for drivers side and passengers side (respectively). Prices included for those reading this thread in the future.
> Part Numbers
> ...


Thanks for remembering! In addition to the blanks did you also ordered the actual fog light housing? Sorry to hear about the coolant leak, does your dealer think it was caused by rabbit impact? [This is only half a joke, some dealers would use any excuse to deny warranty work; luckily mine is not one of those.]


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

A3_yuppie said:


> Thanks for remembering! In addition to the blanks did you also ordered the actual fog light housing? Sorry to hear about the coolant leak, does your dealer think it was caused by rabbit impact? [This is only half a joke, some dealers would use any excuse to deny warranty work; luckily mine is not one of those.]


I only ordered the blanks, I really want fogs but i'm trying hard to keep this bad boy close to stock. They don't know about the rabbit and haven't asked what happened but that would be mega lame. The leak started a couple weeks ago and I never found it, just smelled it then got a warning light that the coolant was low. So far this dealership has been pretty spot on. 

On a side note they gave me a '14 A4 as a loaner and I am confident that I made the right choice with a '15 A3. The only think I really like more in the A4 is the climate control. I got an early A3 without the dual zone cc.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

Tony_S3 said:


> Where are the pictures?


Of the rabbit? You will just have to paint that picture yourself. He was a big one...maybe 15 lbs or so. A light grey. If the dealership didn't clean it for me I am certain there is still some chunks of fir on the subframe.


----------



## Tony_S3 (Sep 9, 2014)

TRLSTYLE said:


> Of the rabbit? You will just have to paint that picture yourself. He was a big one...maybe 15 lbs or so. A light grey. If the dealership didn't clean it for me I am certain there is still some chunks of fir on the subframe.


Yuk!! I took out a Canadian Geese with my old A4. Busted up the headlight, dented the hood and fender. I found egg shells in the headlight housing.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

Update to this thread. Car is still at the dealership - 3 weeks today. I still have the loner but am not sure what is going on. It went in for a few small issues and one of them has apparently gone south. My dome light wouldn't stay on for longer than about a second no matter what we programed in the MMI or light switches. It sounds strange but we tried everything. Anyway, I still don't have the car back but i'll update when I do. 

In my head I imagine they are flying Franz in from Germany/Hungry and he is going to remember my exact car and that he was a little tipsy when he programmed it. :beer:


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

TRLSTYLE said:


> I ordered the blanks from vwpartsnation.com
> 
> Here are the verified part numbers for drivers side and passengers side (respectively). Prices included for those reading this thread in the future.
> Part Numbers
> ...


Did you order blanks with fog light openings or the ones that come stock on the car?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

TRLSTYLE said:


> I only ordered the blanks, I really want fogs but i'm trying hard to keep this bad boy close to stock. They don't know about the rabbit and haven't asked what happened but that would be mega lame. The leak started a couple weeks ago and I never found it, just smelled it then got a warning light that the coolant was low. So far this dealership has been pretty spot on.
> 
> On a side note they gave me a '14 A4 as a loaner and I am confident that I made the right choice with a '15 A3. The only think I really like more in the A4 is the climate control. I got an early A3 without the dual zone cc.


I'm in a '14 A4 loaner too and feel I made the right choice with the A3 as well. A4 looks and feels like old tech and I have DCC on my A3 so the A4's air control unit is nothing to write home about for me. I miss my heated seats. 

I wonder how different the '15 A4 model was which looks almost identical to the '14. Its a shame A4/S4 won't see a new refresh till '16. This car is way past overdue.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Silly wabbit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

This happened to me today, but not with a rabbit, a dog that decided it wanted to give up on life and dart right across the road irregardless of oncoming traffic, I tried to brake but the dog gave me not enough chance, bump, and I get out to see no dog but my right fog light blank knocked out on the side of the road in tact. 



TRLSTYLE said:


> I only ordered the blanks, I really want fogs but i'm trying hard to keep this bad boy close to stock. *They don't know about the rabbit and haven't asked what happened but that would be mega lame*. The leak started a couple weeks ago and I never found it, just smelled it then got a warning light that the coolant was low. So far this dealership has been pretty spot on.
> 
> On a side note they gave me a '14 A4 as a loaner and I am confident that I made the right choice with a '15 A3. The only think I really like more in the A4 is the climate control. I got an early A3 without the dual zone cc.


Wait, so how did you report the missing fog blanks if you didn't tell them about the incident?


----------

